
Sacha Baron Cohen Speech at the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) - m_b
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/nov/22/sacha-baron-cohen-facebook-propaganda
======
0db532a0
I wonder how far Borat would get with the Anti Defamation League types these
days.

------
m_b
TLDR: ‘A sewer of bigotry and vile conspiracy theories that threatens
democracy and our planet - this cannot possibly be what the creators of the
internet had in mind.’

In a speech last night at the Anti-Defamation League (ADL), the actor and
comedian Sacha Baron Cohen attacked Facebook and other social media platforms
for enabling the proliferation of hate speech and misinformation.

The speech was striking in its sincerity – Baron Cohen appeared as himself,
rather than “in character” as one of his satirical personas – and its
blistering tone.

Describing Facebook as “the greatest propaganda machine in history”, Baron
Cohen argued that the company, which does not vet political ads for
truthfulness, would have allowed Hitler to run propaganda on its platform.

